# Can anyone figure this out?



## wamsankas (May 1, 2012)

Liberation Begins - 5DMK3 OLPF Removal Day 2 on Vimeo

I love the look of this video. the video is basically focusing on the fact that he removed a filter within the 5d mark iii. but im trying to figure out what color correction/or lens or what he was using to achieve that look. It seems people have asked in the comments section but the uploader doesn't seem to respond. I feel like this look is possible to be achieved without removing this filter. if anyone can give some insight that would be awesome.


----------



## takoman46 (May 1, 2012)

It's difficult to guess at what the exactly the shooter did to achieve this look but here's how I would approach it:

In some clips, the glare coming off the water suggests that a polarizer was not used, but in other clips it looks like a polarizer may have been used to capture the raw footage. In any case, do you have adobe creative suite production premium or master? I am fairly certain that you can achieve a similar look by processing the clips in adobe after effects and then composing the sequence in premiere pro. I would specifically experiment with carious "channel effects", "color correction effects", or "stylize effects" in After Effects. I think there might even be a few preset effects in Premiere Pro that you can tweak to mimic the suppressed and somewhat vintage look of the video. Good luck! 8)


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 1, 2012)

Still seems surprising removing the filter, tuned for stills, would make such a big difference. Maybe if they applied RAW ACR-like pre-demosaic sharpening as you do when processing stills, sharpening of a low say .5-.6 radius instead of Canon's 1.0 it could help get there without removing the filter?


----------



## Axilrod (May 1, 2012)

It looks like he just adjusted the hue to a bluish tone via basic color correction. There are some presets in Magic Bullet Looks that look very similar. Either way whatever it is it didn't take much time or effort.


----------

